# CSL Spring Soccer



## 818soccer (Nov 23, 2016)

I noticed that Coast has posted that they are now administering their own Spring Soccer league starting this Spring:

http://www.cslspringsoccer.com/about-us

Does anyone have any further insight on this and how this will be run?  I know in the past many Fall Coast participants didn't participate in Coast's "sponsored" spring soccer league due to lack of participation from other teams, which led to farther travel, etc.

With Coast now managing the league, I'm wondering what changes/enhancements will be made.  It states that teams will be bracketed based on level of play and geographic location, so I'm curious if they will use similar brackets to their fall bracketing (e.g. Silver Elite, Silver, Bronze) or something else.  It also states that teams can request "2-a-day" games.  If anyone has any further information to share, that would be very helpful.  Thanks.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 28, 2016)

Maybe they should open it up to SCDSL teams since all their big clubs are going over their in the Fall


----------



## BJ18 (Nov 28, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Maybe they should open it up to SCDSL teams since all their big clubs are going over their in the Fall


What big clubs are moving to Coast?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 29, 2016)

BJ18 said:


> What big clubs are moving to Coast?


Moving away from Coast, not going to Coast


----------



## BJ18 (Nov 29, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> Moving away from Coast, not going to Coast


Which clubs do you know/think are moving from Coast to SCDSL?  Curious.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Nov 29, 2016)

OCP and Rangers.  You will also lose Galaxy SD and Eagles to DA


----------



## zags77 (Nov 30, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> OCP and Rangers.  You will also lose Galaxy SD and Eagles to DA


No necessarily true.  Each club that was awarded a DA only adds 4 teams, U12, U14, U16, U18 Academy teams...Each club will still have other teams at other age groups, the top talent will be just funneled to the DA or ECNL teams watering down the CSL or SCDSL top teams, those clubs will still compete in those other leagues


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 30, 2016)

BJ18 said:


> What big clubs are moving to Coast?


What big clubs are in CSL?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Nov 30, 2016)

Frank the Tank said:


> OCP and Rangers.  You will also lose Galaxy SD and Eagles to DA


Albion will be DA also,  but I believe they will still keep a number of teams in CSL.  On the boys side, DA has been around for a while and they have kept a presence in CSL.


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 30, 2016)

Rather than worry about a league, probably would be better served to make sure that your kid is playing for a good club, where she can progress and have options to play for better teams within said club, where the club has a reputation for getting kids ready to play at the next level (college).  Most recent experience with the spring as U Older was to make sure that the team was going to Vegas, hopefully they were playing in CRL and then a scrimmage and that is it for time since National Cup started rather quickly.  I know that ECNL was still in season moving towards finals.  In other words, the higher level teams should be busy playing in something other than CSL/SCDSL Spring Leagues.  For the teams that are wanting to get ready for State Cup, that aren't ECNL, aren't CRL, or playing in Vegas, well, CSL Spring might be useful in providing a few games.  A good club should have the year mapped out prior to asking for $$$.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 30, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Rather than worry about a league, probably would be better served to make sure that your kid is playing for a good club, where she can progress and have options to play for better teams within said club, where the club has a reputation for getting kids ready to play at the next level (college).  Most recent experience with the spring as U Older was to make sure that the team was going to Vegas, hopefully they were playing in CRL and then a scrimmage and that is it for time since National Cup started rather quickly.  I know that ECNL was still in season moving towards finals.  In other words, the higher level teams should be busy playing in something other than CSL/SCDSL Spring Leagues.  For the teams that are wanting to get ready for State Cup, that aren't ECNL, aren't CRL, or playing in Vegas, well, CSL Spring might be useful in providing a few games.  A good club should have the year mapped out prior to asking for $$$.


Damn, BDobs channeling his inner MAP!


----------



## ALT_Dad (Nov 30, 2016)

CSL spring league generally isn't for top teams...it also wouldn't help with prep for national as it starts too late.  It's a great way for lower CSL teams to figure out what they have and get valuable playing time together at a low cost.  As many have indicated, most top teams are elsewhere and the top teams in CSL have other plans to keep them busy in spring...


----------



## sierrasracing (Dec 1, 2016)

ALT_Dad said:


> CSL spring league generally isn't for top teams...it also wouldn't help with prep for national as it starts too late.  It's a great way for lower CSL teams to figure out what they have and get valuable playing time together at a low cost.  As many have indicated, most top teams are elsewhere and the top teams in CSL have other plans to keep them busy in spring...


Thank you for the information..in your opinion,what would be a good scheduled for a Boys 2000 CSL premier teamclub ? Just wondering as I'm new to Soccer.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 1, 2016)

Serious question-  why is spring league (csl, scdsl a year ago, etc) so much cheaper than Fall?


----------



## Frank (Dec 1, 2016)

sierrasracing said:


> Thank you for the information..in your opinion,what would be a good scheduled for a Boys 2000 CSL premier teamclub ? Just wondering as I'm new to Soccer.


Try NPL instead of CSL Spring.  Better competition if not in CRL


----------



## mirage (Dec 2, 2016)

sierrasracing said:


> Thank you for the information..in your opinion,what would be a good scheduled for a Boys 2000 CSL premier teamclub ? Just wondering as I'm new to Soccer.


The 2000s have National Cup starting in early April, and if successful, you'll be playing through May.  Even if you don't get to the final and go onto Regionals, Memorial Day tournaments usually wrap-up the season.

So, when you say spring, do you mean between high school season ending and start of the National Cup?  If so, there is LV College showcase and scrimmages.  If playing CRL, looks like its just a weekend or two in late March or early April (I can't recall exactly).


----------



## sierrasracing (Dec 2, 2016)

mirage said:


> The 2000s have National Cup starting in early April, and if successful, you'll be playing through May.  Even if you don't get to the final and go onto Regionals, Memorial Day tournaments usually wrap-up the season.
> 
> So, when you say spring, do you mean between high school season ending and start of the National Cup?  If so, there is LV College showcase and scrimmages.  If playing CRL, looks like its just a weekend or two in late March or early April (I can't recall exactly).


My son decided not to play in his HS team this season (division 3 and not a very good program) so yes,, we are looking to keep him busy.


----------



## 818soccer (Dec 2, 2016)

Bdobyns said:


> Rather than worry about a league, probably would be better served to make sure that your kid is playing for a good club, where she can progress and have options to play for better teams within said club, where the club has a reputation for getting kids ready to play at the next level (college).  Most recent experience with the spring as U Older was to make sure that the team was going to Vegas, hopefully they were playing in CRL and then a scrimmage and that is it for time since National Cup started rather quickly.  I know that ECNL was still in season moving towards finals.  In other words, the higher level teams should be busy playing in something other than CSL/SCDSL Spring Leagues.  For the teams that are wanting to get ready for State Cup, that aren't ECNL, aren't CRL, or playing in Vegas, well, CSL Spring might be useful in providing a few games.  A good club should have the year mapped out prior to asking for $$$.


Thanks for the feedback.  What about recommendations for younger teams?  Since it's after State Cup for the youngers, do you think the CSL Spring League would provide much value or would be it better to schedule scrimmages and/or participate in a few tournaments?


----------

